# NAP Quikfletch



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anybody used the NAP Quickfletch? Need to refletch a few arrows, so I picked up a six pack at Academy. Only thing I'm worried about is my whisker biscuit tearing them up after time. 

kr


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I use them and they work great. Easy to put on and hold up well. I don't have a whisker biscuit so no help there.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I've used them for years, make sure you prep the arrow. I shoot a drop away, so I can't speak for the WB


----------



## Capt. Shep (Jan 26, 2009)

I just fletched some arrows with the quickfletch last weekend and started shooting tighter groups right off the bat. I also shoot the wisker bisket and was curious how it would do with the wrap on the quick fletch but i had no problem. Even after alot of shooting i couldnt see where it had caught at all.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

So far so good. No problems with the wrap getting tore up from the whisker biscuit.


----------

